# Which isp service i shd go for in delhi



## manishjha18 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey i need unlimited plan within 1k.please help me out.
Any ideas regarding tikona or spectranet.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 24, 2010)

MTNL--->1mbps UL

1mbps upload and download
1 static ip
1 email id
100 calls


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 24, 2010)

MTNL if lines are fine. MTNL 1Mbps is a darn good offer.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 24, 2010)

yea.....at that price


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2010)

ok upload on the 1mbps UL has been decreased to 768kbps, I think.


----------



## manishjha18 (Mar 25, 2010)

Mtnl sounds best.but have to pay them 1150 per month mininum plus security.besides they wd give require at least 1 month.so in meanwhile i do need something.


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2010)

MTNL can get your connection within 10 days, imho.

And I'm getting 1mbps upload back.


----------



## manishjha18 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey but isnt so that i have to get a new phone connection and then broadband.that makes at least 20 days.yeah mtnl makes sense though.but i doubt their service


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 10, 2010)

No. all will be done in less than 10 days i guess. Bsnl in my city gives you broadband in less than 7 days after the application submission and i think mtnl is good at service than bsnl . Mtnl is a nice choice


----------



## Aspire (Apr 10, 2010)

Just go for MTNL Broadband


----------



## metalfan (Apr 14, 2010)

Correct dude Mtnl takes almost a month to giv u a new line but sumtimes ur luk might work neways if u want ur connection quick give me a PM i have sum jugaad atleast this i can do for u !!!


----------



## busyanuj (Apr 19, 2010)

MTNL is the best you can get (VFM) in Delhi. I wouldn't recommend Tikona as they have miserable upload speeds (my experience), so it will be painful if you regularly upload pics to picasa etc.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 26, 2010)

go go go!!!! mtnl is the way to go .. . 1mbit upload 1mbit download no downtime apart from when the DNS goes boom boom pow...!


----------



## simarpal_sahni (Jul 27, 2010)

can anybody tell me how's reliance ...they are providing very good 749 plan 600 kbps day and 1mbps in night...


----------

